
One Sentence Tips From Entrepreneurs - jmorin007
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/one-sentence-tips-from-entrepreneurs/
======
redorb
Love what you’re doing or get out. Goes with the other one my mentor says "If
money is your measuring stick, get a new one"

------
stormgrass
Uh, Notkin's and the blog's author's own advice are actually two sentences
each. Oh well.

